# Glastonbury, CT--1 yr old Female, Free.



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm emailing the owner now for more info. If a rescue can take her, I can help transport in CT and MA.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/978466542.html 



> Quote:1 YEAR OLD FEMALE GERMAN SHEPARD (GLASTONBURY)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2009-01-03, 9:47AM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am interested. Please let me know what other information you find out.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Will do. Hopefully she emails me back! I made sure I was very polite and non-judgmental, so hopefully I stand out from the other crazy CL emails!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

I have not heard from the owner. You can try calling. Shoot, I'd drive her to Rochester.







I have a good friend in Buffalo I haven't seen since last summer.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

LMK if I can help in any way... I'm 5-minutes from Danbury CT.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok thanks! I will call tomorrow.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

There isn't a phone number on the ad so I sent an email.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oops, sorry. Thought there was a number. Any update?


----------

